# Po-Boy bread suggestions please.



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I've been grilling fish and I've been making sandwiches to take to work. I'm thinking about making some Po-Boys for some friends in the near future. 

Any suggestions on a good Po-Boy bread, brand, or location to buy some? 

I was thinking about one of those Vietnamese bakeries on Bellaire they make pretty good bread for their sandwiches.


----------



## nativeTEXAN1 (Jan 5, 2010)

The Cajun stop on Hutchins st in Houston has the best French bread I have had in Houston and they will sell loaves. I have tried to find out which bakery they buy from and the won't divulge that info.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

nativeTEXAN1 said:


> The Cajun stop on Hutchins st in Houston has the best French bread I have had in Houston and they will sell loaves. I have tried to find out which bakery they buy from and the won't divulge that info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Just stalk them one morning...they probably get a delivery. Early bird gets the poboy!

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## nativeTEXAN1 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had actually considered that but my pocket book wouldn't hold up to being there at the Cajun stop that close to the roast beef poboys for that long. Best roast beef poboy since rosetti's poboys in Biloxi miss. Oh how I miss that place.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Make it easy and get a baguette from HEB or some of their loose bollio or what ever they call them that they sell freshly made in the bin. Both options would be good IMO


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Leo said:


> Make it easy and get a baguette from HEB or some of their loose bollio or what ever they call them that they sell freshly made in the bin. Both options would be good IMO


Yes I agree with that. I was considering the Bollio bread and have used it for meatball subs and tortas I've made at the house, but, and I don't know why, I was thinking they might be a little heavy for a seafood Po-Boy. Maybe I was thinking about the Po Boys I've had in New Orleans

Anyway, what the other guys are saying about the Cajun stop yeah that's where I really need is a good French bread if I can find a place to buy that I like to buy a few loaves when I'm having guest.

Hey Ive made a few shrimp burgers with leftover hamburger buns. They worked fine but was looking for more of an authentic dish.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

nativeTEXAN1 said:


> The Cajun stop on Hutchins st in Houston has the best French bread I have had in Houston and they will sell loaves. I have tried to find out which bakery they buy from and the won't divulge that info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


This! Their bread is amazing. They will sell you the 3' loaves if you ask. I bought 3 the last time I was there.

They are in a little strip center a block south of Kim Son downtown.


----------



## pz316wa (May 23, 2010)

*bread*

I used royal bakery in Houston for over 30 years they supply a lot of delis in Houston pretty good stuff and they sometimes use to sell me the dough made great pizza . antones used it for years then tried to duplicate it couldn't I think they get it from them still at any rate it is good stuff go buy there and get some they sell to the public also or use to been 15 years since I had some ask for Jose tell him hi from Mr. Z and to bring me some:work::work:


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

there's a bakery in downtown on milam & drew next to pho saigon that sells them.


----------



## loop (Jan 5, 2007)

never been to one of their restaurant/bakeries but I wonder if la Madeleine would have a suitable French bread


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey thanks for the continuous discussion and suggestions everyone. Funny thing, I was thinking about this thread today. I grilled up some trout and made another sandwich. Toasted some regular bread. Hit one slice with a little thin spread of butter and used a Remoulade sauce on the other slice, lettuce, tomato, onion, and grilled trout with a sliced dill on the side.

I know there are better ways to eat trout and with side dishes, etc. but, in the middle of the day, with no prepared side dishes, makes a great homemade po-boy.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I like to make it myself using this recipe from King Arthur. Comes out fantastic!

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/nola-style-french-bread-rolls-recipe


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

The key is a fresh baguette.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Royal Bakery in Montrose is the bakery that supplies all the bread to Antone's Po Boy. They're bread is very good.


----------

